# Baby kitten in need of a mother cats milk in Houston, TX



## adina1987 (Jul 10, 2008)

Please help, this little kitten I adopted is 2-3 weeks old, just opened her eyes 3 days ago, and needs a mothers milk in Houston (preferably Southwest) Please let me know asap.

281-508-8058 (cell)
713-667-1043 (home)
713-861-0203 ext 315 (work)


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

you can buy kitten milk replacer (KMR) and pet bottles at Walmart, Petsmart etc. Thats probably a better bet than trying to find a surrogate.


----------

